

Best language for low level graphics manipulation - jacquesm

I'm about to start prototyping an application that will do a lot of low level graphics manipulation. What is in your opinion the best platform to interactively play around with software that manipulates images and that will have to show the results of the manipulations after each of several stages ?<p>Performance is somewhat important but since this is the prototype stage not paramount, I'd rather have a very good 'workbench' at the expense of performance.<p>Is there an open source framework for such projects ?
======
Keyframe
Depends on what do you mean low level graphics manipulation - if you think
about image manipulation and you wan't to do it interactively, best bet would
be to try out Adobe Hydra aka Pixel Bender Toolkit at
<http://labs.adobe.com/wiki/index.php/AIF_Toolkit>

You can try GIL (Hydra is built on top of it) for your own stuff
[http://opensource.adobe.com/wiki/display/gil/Generic+Image+L...](http://opensource.adobe.com/wiki/display/gil/Generic+Image+Library)
\- but it requires C++ knowledge (not much, templates mostly)

Those are two best options for quick image manipulation IMO. If you want to
have only a framebuffer and do all of it on your own, try out Pixeltoaster (or
write your own) - <http://www.pixeltoaster.com/>

